# South GA Lease



## Old Bart (Oct 8, 2013)

Looking for land to lease 20-150 acres depending on price around the Lowndes county area. Will consider a club for the right price/ hunters per acre. Interested in starting lease around February when I move back down. 

PM or email @ brett93@comcast.net


----------



## Old Bart (Oct 17, 2013)

Bump for an Agricultural Major


----------



## danoutdoorsguy (Jan 13, 2014)

*Over 300 Acres between each member no crowding*

Leasing 5 spots on 3000 Acres over 300 acres per member. in Waycross GA for the remainder of deer season and 2014 Spring turkey and hog. Lease starts the day you pay and ends on 5/25/14 5 people at $590 a piece or join in the spring for 1650 for the full yr. We have an average of 300 acres per member so there is no crowding.call or email me with any questions. 352-817-5405 400 deposit required for securing a spot for the full yr. All still hunt and QDMA is used.


----------

